# There’s a lot of talk on this site about terrorism, immigrants, and muslims



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Poll: Just as a rough indicator… when you come into close contact with a person who may be muslim, how do you feel?


----------



## Mancelona Man (Nov 27, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> Poll: Just as a rough indicator&#8230; when you come into close contact with a person who may be muslim, how do you feel?


I am more apt to keep an eye on them now. But I have since 9/11. Racial profiling and I make no apologies


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Canned poll with those options, lived among Muslims long enough I know them and can pick them out of a crowd. I do not trust Muslims for good reason. Anyone that does is taking a great risk.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

There are 3 that I know of in my building at work and it creeps me out! Every time one of them walks by I watch closely
and wonder is today their shoes or underwear explode or are they wearing an explosive vest? Of course our building is a gun free
zone which also creeps me out! I keep several knives and a very sharp tactical pen on me for what that is worth.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

I let peoples actions speak louder than their attire. Any Muslim can shave a beard and dress like Luke Skywalker for all I care. I'm suspicious of EVERY ONE regardless of their religious affiliation or lack there of.


----------



## Viper (Jun 4, 2015)

GTGallop said:


> I let peoples actions speak louder than their attire. Any Muslim can shave a beard and dress like Luke Skywalker for all I care. I'm suspicious of EVERY ONE regardless of their religious affiliation or lack there of.


This....


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Not a fan of your poll...just sayin.


----------



## XMULE (Nov 8, 2015)

Yeah. I might be aware of them, more so than say... a white guy in a pick up truck. But not nervous. Or hateful. And reaching for a pistol? lol.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

I have lost my trust in mankind so I am always close to my gun :smug:


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Mish said:


> Not a fan of your poll...just sayin.


That's okay, Mish. You are a nice person, and we love you for it. But you must know, there are rough men willing to fight to protect you.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I know some, have not associated with them in 4 decades.

Any I see while in stores, I keep my eye on the until they are out of blast wave range.

I actually have the same revulsive physical reaction as when seeing other rotting things, even if these are still moving.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> That's okay, Mish. You are a nice person, and we love you for it. But you must know, there are rough men willing to fight to protect you.


deleted A SideKahr

Here's my take on this islam crap.

Most of the islamists that I encounter (few if any) are the ones who want to convert you and are willing to fund the ones that want to kill you. I am no more nervous seeing them than the average person.

I am far more on my "situational awareness" game when I see a group of young men/boys hanging out in groups. That includes white, black, asian or hispanic. I am an equal opportunity situational awareness kind of guy.

Having said that, I realize the possibility and am prepared if islamists want to jihad in my neighborhood.

This, I shit you not.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I have a plan to kill every stranger I see. 
If I don't know you, I am nervous inside, coil and nice on the outside. 
If your dressed like all a Akbar, I have already thought of which exit to use after I do what I gotta do. 
100 percent failure rate so far, haven't had to ventilated anyone.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I don't live where there are any muslims or anybody of middle eastern ancestry at all, so it's not an issue for me.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

I just wanted to be the odd ball out and voted for" Who cares? I’m oblivious to everyone around me "
I am a guy who go's by what I think is rite even though I am always wrong
its not who you are ,its what you do
its simple but I also go by percentage 
when I was younger during desert storm
MTV when it was 80% of it was music *shocking*
they did interviews with young man and women there and what did they show?
only the good happy ones or the ones who was slightly angry, but then a reporter from that network who was fired for asking questions "PC ones" that was not to be asked or aired * beginning of PC gangsters *
and he claimed that 6-10 has a hatred for westerners and 1out of 10 or so willing to KILL any nonbeliever or one who insults islam in any shape
yes he could been lying but those interviews was like what 24 years ago?
you have americans on youtube who are burning the Koran or pissing on it , if this goat f*cking sh*t eaters fine where they live those people will be killed 
shit look what happen when those dutch artist those goat f*cking sh*t eaters demanded that they be executed for pictures of muhammad cartoons and those streets was filled
here a asshole sold a cross in a jar of piss for how much/ and no one rioted just a few angry emails 
sadly they can not be trusted those numbers are high numbers and unlike people real facts and untainted numbers don't lie
so ask if I gave you 10 grapes and told you one was poisoned will you eat them? or even better 1 out of 30 grapes are poisoned will any one in the rite mind frame would eat them
unlike a apple you can not tell difference from the good from the rotten 
the facts can be wrong but only by so much


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> I don't live where there are any muslims or anybody of middle eastern ancestry at all, so it's not an issue for me.


 Yet stay where you are they will be right with few 100,000s coming soon. Followed by their kids and extend family


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Your choices are crap.

I do not wander around while blissfully oblivious to my surroundings, I don't become terrified when I see a Muslim, but I don't look for a reason to kill them. On the other hand, I'm prepared to kill anyone who tries to kill me, first.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Yet stay where you are they will be right with few 100,000s coming soon. Followed by their kids and extend family


Yeah, well, here's me not losing any sleep over the thought. Sheesh, there ain't 4,000 people in my whole dad-gum county... there's nothing here for them, no jobs, no housing, hell AMERICANS don't even want to live out here. Where these folks gonna live out here? Build sub divisions in a town with no jobs, no industry. We don't even have a stoplight that changes colors in any of the surrounding counties save one.

We got deer, turkey, ********, Mennonites & Amish, and not much else.

Ain't no Muslims coming here to live. Ain't NOBODY coming here to live. That's why I live here. I wasn't born no-yesterday. Y'all can piss your pants about those folks, my neighbors are white tails and hoot owls, and that my good sir is definitely by design.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Yeah, well, here's me not losing any sleep over the thought. Sheesh, there ain't 4,000 people in my whole dad-gum county... there's nothing here for them, no jobs, no housing, hell AMERICANS don't even want to live out here. Where these folks gonna live out here? Build sub divisions in a town with no jobs, no industry. We don't even have a stoplight that changes colors in any of the surrounding counties save one.
> 
> We got deer, turkey, ********, Mennonites & Amish, and not much else.
> 
> Ain't no Muslims coming here to live. Ain't NOBODY coming here to live. That's why I live here. I wasn't born no-yesterday. Y'all can piss your pants about those folks, my neighbors are white tails and hoot owls, and that my good sir is definitely by design.


That actually sounds pretty good too me!


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Montana Racial Breakdown of Population, racial composition 2010
White 89.4%
Native 6.3%
Asian 0.6%
Black 0.4%
Native Hawaiian and
other Pacific Islander	0.1%
Other race 0.6%
Two or more races 2.5%

So I guess if I am going to give a crap about the .6% of other races. Its interesting that Wiki didn't list hispanics which make up a lot of the difference up to 100%


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Montana Rancher said:


> Montana Racial Breakdown of Population [hide]Racial composition 1990[185] 2000[186] 2010[187]
> White 92.7% 90.6% 89.4%
> Native 6.0% 6.2% 6.3%
> Asian 0.5% 0.5% 0.6%
> ...


Keep telling yourself that.....and you will find you are not as insulated as you might think.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

If y'all want to find a place where you can live without worry about Muslims (or anybody else for that matter) I got an easy answer for you.

Here is a light pollution map of the night sky of the USA.

If you want to find the safest place to live, pick an area that's black... there's no light pollution there because there's very few people there. If you want to live in the city, then you choose the risks that come with city life.

Me? I live where it's black, and there's no way I am EVER going to live anywhere but an area that's dark at night. Period.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Yeah, well, here's me not losing any sleep over the thought. Sheesh, there ain't 4,000 people in my whole dad-gum county... there's nothing here for them, no jobs, no housing, hell AMERICANS don't even want to live out here. Where these folks gonna live out here? Build sub divisions in a town with no jobs, no industry. We don't even have a stoplight that changes colors in any of the surrounding counties save one.
> 
> We got deer, turkey, ********, Mennonites & Amish, and not much else.
> 
> Ain't no Muslims coming here to live. Ain't NOBODY coming here to live. That's why I live here. I wasn't born no-yesterday. Y'all can piss your pants about those folks, my neighbors are white tails and hoot owls, and that my good sir is definitely by design.


I'm with you Salty.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> If y'all want to find a place where you can live without worry about Muslims (or anybody else for that matter) I got an easy answer for you.
> 
> Here is a light pollution map of the night sky of the USA.
> 
> ...


And it is black for a reason. And that reason is not that it is an easy place to make a living.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

In the big city where I survived for 35 years, I was exposed to muzslimes and Jews together.
I attended elementary schools with the Jews, most were born here to immigrant survivors of the Holocaust in Europe.
During those early years I hung around with some of the Jewish guys.
It was during the late 50's early 60's that the islimo virus began to show its ugly face there in the neighborhood I lived in.
They did the same thing then, keeping their numbers consolidated in one enclave.
The boys our age were always starting fights with the Jews.
Those infectious ones came from Lebanon and Syria near the Lebanese border.
Early on I never noticed the headscarf the women wore, they were not much different than the ones the European Pol's, Jews and the other eastern women wore.
BUT there was a difference, You could spot a muzslime woman a block away.
There were few supermarkets back then, most shopping was done at local mom and pop stores within walking distance of home.
One such location, a cluster of markets on one street had the ethnic Jewish markets and a couple of Lebanese ones also.
Many were owned and operated by the kids I hung around with parents.
There was a lot of bad blood arising from the 1956 arab/Israeli war, where the ******** got their asses handed to them.
The muzslimes living around me started their same shit as they do today.
There was a lot of joy here in slimeville when the Iranian backed terr's butchered the Olympic athletes.
Those same reactions came when the twin towers were taken down.
They felt the hit was justified because of our support of Israel.
I HAVE LIVED WITH THEM HERE, I KNOW WHAT THEY ARE LIKE, SNEAKING, LYING BASTARDS.
I WOULD NOT TRUST ANYONE OF THOSE BASTARDS, THEY ARE FOR ALLAHOLE AND NOTHING ELSE, JUST LIKE SLIPPY SAYS.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Out in rural PA, a significant number are doctors. Some are quite good. While my antenae are up with Islam, I have had very few personnel issues with any daily contact over the years.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

I go out of my way to greet and chat with all the visibly Islamic people at my work and there are a few. They are some of the nicest people in the building. Fearing someone because of their faith seems a little feeble don't you think? 

I watch everyone like some others have stated here.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> Out in rural PA, a significant number are doctors. Some are quite good. While my antenae are up with Islam, I have had very few personnel issues with any daily contact over the years.


The professionals you mention have in many cases dual faces.
They act pleasant, courteous and well mannered, it is in most cases only a face, inwardly they despise you!
Here in the big city musk, one of those nice mild mannered professionals, a dentist, planned jihad.
He went to buy an AK at a friends gun shop, had no license, was willing to pay 4x the cost to get one, friend turned him down.
Mild mannered dentist, was then watched by the FBI, at some point they arrested him.
He was planning to go to a local mall and kill as many people as he could.

Don't trust any of the bastards, their religion teaches them to deceive you, then kill you later when the time is right.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Swedishsocialist said:


> And it is black for a reason. And that reason is not that it is an easy place to make a living.


Well, that's what y'all want to believe, then so be it.

We own a home, 3 vehicles, a 30 acre BOL/retreat with cabin, all without one cent of debt to anybody in the world... so yeah, you can't make a living at all out here... keep believing that all you like...


----------



## stillacitizen2 (Jan 30, 2015)

None of the Above


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Yeah, well, here's me not losing any sleep over the thought. Sheesh, there ain't 4,000 people in my whole dad-gum county... there's nothing here for them, no jobs, no housing, hell AMERICANS don't even want to live out here. Where these folks gonna live out here? Build sub divisions in a town with no jobs, no industry. We don't even have a stoplight that changes colors in any of the surrounding counties save one.
> 
> We got deer, turkey, ********, Mennonites & Amish, and not much else.
> 
> Ain't no Muslims coming here to live. Ain't NOBODY coming here to live. That's why I live here. I wasn't born no-yesterday. Y'all can piss your pants about those folks, my neighbors are white tails and hoot owls, and that my good sir is definitely by design.


Well hell, that sounds like a perfect place to live for me! I love deer, turkeys and I fit right in with the ********


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

GTGallop said:


> I let peoples actions speak louder than their attire. Any Muslim can shave a beard and dress like Luke Skywalker for all I care. I'm suspicious of EVERY ONE regardless of their religious affiliation or lack there of.


I tend to be suspicious of everyone, always have been. I tend to watch the muslims a little more closely these days.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Nervous is the wrong word for me... Highly aware is more accurate but then again I'm aware of everyone.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

There aren't any around here either. They tend to get the stink eye. One muslim family bought a gas station out here. Didn't last too long, folks boycotted the place cause they were rude and most people out here are racist against arabs anyway. Even the blacks. So they closed down shop and moved to somewhere else. Ain't seen any since.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Denton said:


> Your choices are crap.
> 
> I do not wander around while blissfully oblivious to my surroundings, I don't become terrified when I see a Muslim, but I don't look for a reason to kill them. On the other hand, I'm prepared to kill anyone who tries to kill me, first.


Especially during the holidays and at major events I live on Condition Yellow.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

OctopusPrime said:


> Fearing someone because of their faith seems a little feeble don't you think?
> 
> I watch everyone like some others have stated here.


NO it is not feeble, it is perfectly rational to take notice of that which threatens you and your way of life..

More so, to not fear, but be wary of those who's faith's primary goal is to conquer you by the sword.

All over the world, for over 35 years jihad has been waged sponsored and financed by the Iranian mullahs.

There are hundreds of incidents directly attributed to them worldwide.

Anyone of them of this perverse faith posses the seeds of jihad, they were implanted in their early childhood indoctrination.

It is those who self nourish it, that the killer or active supporter blossoms, the imam's help them right along the path to jihad.

THEY HAVE A PROVEN TRACK RECORD WORLDWIDE, THEY WILL KILL YOU OR IMPOSE THEIR LAWS AND BELIEF SYSTEM UPON YOU!

Simple observation for you to follow, terrorist attack anywhere in the world= izslimic motivated killing.

How much will it take before you can identify the enemy?

The muzslime in chief knows and refuses to allow you to hear the words, he through his faith is allowing our destruction, no question about it.

Who bowed before the king of Saud? He showed his loyalty right then and there, to the second most jihadi country in the world.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Socom42 well put


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

What about this guy?








How does he make you feel? Does he fall into the "People with beards, burqas, or a middle eastern look make me nervous / I gather the kids and reach for my pistol" categories?
I'll tell you in 5 posts how he makes me feel.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

GTGallop said:


> What about this guy?
> View attachment 14052
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly? I always feel like asking how they fold the cloth to make the headdress. Other than that, I don't feel much of anything. Sikhs are not on my personal watch list.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

GTGallop said:


> What about this guy?
> View attachment 14052
> 
> 
> ...


I know that he is a Sikh. Dont know mucg about them other than they dont want to take over the world. But around here he would be held on the same level of disdain as OBL cause of how he looks. Just the way it is in some parts.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

GTGallop said:


> What about this guy?
> View attachment 14052
> 
> 
> ...


This presentation makes me feel nothing out of the ordinary, HIS religion does not preach jihad but peace and harmony within all things living.

His people have fought a war of survival against jihad.

He is a Sikh.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Ah HA! You guys are far more cultured than I suspected. Most people can't tell the difference between Sihks, Hindus, and Muslims. They are all brown and wear stuff on their head. Congrats on being a notch above the rest. If you eve have the chance to make the acquaintance of a Sihk, please do. I have found them to be marvelous people, fierce warriors, and the sworn enemy of Muslims. If some Jihadi starts shooting up a mall, get in behind this guy because he is gonna lead the charge.

Good Job - I expected a lot of "kill'em too!" responses. I'm proud of you guys.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

GTGallop said:


> Ah HA! You guys are far more cultured than I suspected. Most people can't tell the difference between Sihks, Hindus, and Muslims. They are all brown and wear stuff on their head. Congrats on being a notch above the rest. If you eve have the chance to make the acquaintance of a Sihk, please do. I have found them to be marvelous people, fierce warriors, and the sworn enemy of Muslims. If some Jihadi starts shooting up a mall, get in behind this guy because he is gonna lead the charge.
> 
> Good Job - I expected a lot of "kill'em too!" responses. I'm proud of you guys.


I fall in behind no one. Faugh A Ballagh!

If you are unaware of that which is printed on a couple of my holsters, look it up! :armata_PDT_35:


----------



## XMULE (Nov 8, 2015)

I live right by some Sikhs, their temple is right down the road.

No issues. They don't go shopping in their pajamas, like too many folks around here.


----------



## jdjones3109 (Oct 28, 2015)

There are about 12 million Muslims in America. There have been about 30 deaths from terrorist attacks since 9/11. In contrast, there has been about 250 murders in Philadelphia so far this year. I work in center city, so I'm far more concerned about the average idiot killing me than a Muslim terrorist.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> ...Faugh A Ballagh!
> 
> If you are unaware of that which is printed on a couple of my holsters, look it up! :armata_PDT_35:


I'll look it up but I'm guessing it means "make a hole and make it wide"?


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

jdjones3109 said:


> There are about 12 million Muslims in America. There have been about 30 deaths from terrorist attacks since 9/11. In contrast, there has been about 250 murders in Philadelphia so far this year. I work in center city, so I'm far more concerned about the average idiot killing me than a Muslim terrorist.


Facts do not matter when it comes to fear.

The death toll from 9/11 and all other Muslim terror attacks in the US since then is about 3,000. The gang-related firearms deaths in the City of Chicago alone (where it is illegal to own hand guns, by and large I might add) is about 5600.

Facts do not matter. Nobody cares about them when there's fear to peddle for political gain.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> ...Faugh A Ballagh!
> 
> If you are unaware of that which is printed on a couple of my holsters, look it up! :armata_PDT_35:





Slippy said:


> I'll look it up but I'm guessing it means "make a hole and make it wide"?


Damn good guess on my part but I was wrong. I looked it up and Faugh A Ballagh is an Irish Military battle cry meaning "Clear The Way". In an ironic way, "make a hole make it wide" can be somewhat interpreted as "clear the way"...but I was thinking of a bullet hole.


----------



## jdjones3109 (Oct 28, 2015)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Facts do not matter when it comes to fear.
> 
> The death toll from 9/11 and all other Muslim terror attacks in the US since then is about 3,000. The gang-related firearms deaths in the City of Chicago alone (where it is illegal to own hand guns, by and large I might add) is about 5600.
> 
> Facts do not matter. Nobody cares about them when there's fear to peddle for political gain.


Unfortunately, you are correct. I live in the Northeast and I'm not a young guy so I have a long memory. The Italian and Russian mobs were dropping people like flies around here for years, but no one feared Italians and Russians. In fact, there are shows like the Sopranos that glorify their small population of gangsters and turn their murder sprees into entertainment. I'm not naive so I know that things are a lot different when we're talking about brown people, but it does make me laugh a bit. If a mobster went into a store in NY and tried to extort money from a store owner behind a reputation for killing only 30 people in a decade, they'd be laughed at and then hit in the head with a cannoli. FYI... No one bats an eye around here until the murder rate in NY tops 400. They stop locking their doors when it's 250-350.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

jdjones3109 said:


> Unfortunately, you are correct. I live in the Northeast and I'm not a young guy so I have a long memory. The Italian and Russian mobs were dropping people like flies around here for years, but no one feared Italians and Russians. In fact, there are shows like the Sopranos that glorify their small population of gangsters and turn their murder sprees into entertainment. I'm not naive so I know that things are a lot different when we're talking about brown people, but it does make me laugh a bit. If a mobster went into a store in NY and tried to extort money from a store owner behind a reputation for killing only 30 people in a decade, they'd be laughed at and then hit in the head with a cannoli. FYI... No one bats an eye around here until the murder rate in NY tops 400. They stop locking their doors when it's 250-350.


This has nothing to do with a race. All Italian people are mafia.

All Muslims are Muslims. Not really hard to understand.

Now, you are thinking about saying that not all Muslims want to blow you up or shoot you. Not even the point. All Muslims are a part of an ideology that has caused nothing but death and oppression to those not a part of their ideology since Muhammad created it.

What do the gangbangers and the Mafia to whom you referred have in common with each other? Neither are trying to take over the world, and neither are driven by an ideology that demand that they do so. This being the case, neither are relevant comparisons to an ideology that does demand that.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Right on!



denton said:


> this has nothing to do with a race. All italian people are mafia.
> 
> All muslims are muslims. Not really hard to understand.
> 
> ...


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

They are free to practice their religion as they see fit. If there are clear facts to suggest anything untoward I will take action at that point. If I see Men's feet under a burqa, an AKM magazine in a waste band or in a bag, you get the picture, criminal profiling not ethnic profiling. I also believe that the implementation of Sharia law in any fashion is intolerable. Some countries allow Imams to impose sentencing for "minor things like Domestic Violence and vandalism." NEGATIVE. An Imam should only be allowed to act as clergy like anyone else in the U.S. They can offer counseling and comfort. This is pretty much how it is now.

"Give me your poor, your tired, your huddled masses yearning to breathe free." That sounds like the nation I want to be. With practical, equitable extensive vetting across the board, not just singling out one group based on religion. There are obvious flaws in our system, Shut the metaphorical doors for a few minutes and fix them.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

lol everyone who is afraid of muslims never visit Vienna...
Biber live dabei am Türkischen Tag in Wien Favoriten! Türk Günü , Türkischer Tag Turkish day 31.05.09 | dasbiber
Versuchte Vergewaltigung in Favoriten: Täter verfolgte Frau von U1-Station - Polizei News - Vienna Online
Mord in Favoriten: Es ging um die Kinder


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> They are free to practice their religion as they see fit. If there are clear facts to suggest anything untoward I will take action at that point. If I see Men's feet under a burqa, an AKM magazine in a waste band or in a bag, you get the picture, criminal profiling not ethnic profiling. I also believe that the implementation of Sharia law in any fashion is intolerable. Some countries allow Imams to impose sentencing for "minor things like Domestic Violence and vandalism." NEGATIVE. An Imam should only be allowed to act as clergy like anyone else in the U.S. They can offer counseling and comfort. This is pretty much how it is now.
> 
> "Give me your poor, your tired, your huddled masses yearning to breathe free." That sounds like the nation I want to be. With practical, equitable extensive vetting across the board, not just singling out one group based on religion. There are obvious flaws in our system, Shut the metaphorical doors for a few minutes and fix them.


A poem written by a woman who was inspired a a statue given to this country by France should not be the basis of our immigration policy.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

"Give me your poor, your tired, your huddled masses yearning to breathe free." 

None of those invaders seem to be tired, totally poor(with I phones?) or wanting to be free of Izslime.

The bastards want to dominate in the name of izslime!

Their appearance and actions are that of an invader not a true immigrant.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Nowhere in the US Constitution does it give anybody the freedom to come to the USA. 

No Borders=No Country


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

jdjones3109 said:


> There are about 12 million Muslims in America. There have been about 30 deaths from terrorist attacks since 9/11. In contrast, there has been about 250 murders in Philadelphia so far this year. I work in center city, so I'm far more concerned about the average idiot killing me than a Muslim terrorist.


 They are just waiting for the call to battle. And to effect election.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Denton said:


> I fall in behind no one. Faugh A Ballagh!
> 
> If you are unaware of that which is printed on a couple of my holsters, look it up! :armata_PDT_35:


 We generally clear the way with air power and artillery now days but at times we just walk it an shoot the place up


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

By the way an example of Muslim education. They teach them at a young age.


----------

